# Simalmal



## TomTPilot

Can anyone help with the meaning of simalmal in online communication I've seen it used but I don't understand the meaning. Thank you Salamat Po


----------



## mataripis

I am not familiar with that word.the nearest word Siwalat is to reveal the dark secret. Siwal is too active.


----------



## DotterKat

Simalmal is not a Tagalog word. There might be a typographical error. Can you provide more context?


----------



## TomTPilot

DotterKat said:


> Simalmal is not a Tagalog word. There might be a typographical error. Can you provide more context?



Here is one example 

Ayun sinoli n net kundi ko pa hingin simalmal pa si kismi pag soli Punta muna kmi bpi

I'm thinking it's either slang or a corruption I have seen it online in music lyrics too

Maybe connected to simula? 

Any help would be appreciated, salamat po

Another example 

“No Im sorry din ricky..” then mejo naka simalmal pa ang mukha nimaya after she said that.


----------



## DotterKat

I have found some examples in social media sites. It is definitely non-standard Tagalog and for the purpose of this discussion, _simalmal_ can be considered slang.
In the context of three examples I have read in different sites, the underlying significance of _simalmal_ seems to be _a fake or forced smile._
it is _not_ a corruption of simula.


----------



## TomTPilot

Salamat po. It confirms what I had come up with on my own I just couldn't confirm completely so I am much appreciative


----------

